# Insecure Season 1 Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Qualification Thread



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Home Theater Shack and HBO are pleased to announce yet another Giveaway Contest. We are proud to offer HTS members a chance to win a Blu-ray review copy of HBO’s Insecure: The Complete First Season. Creator/writer/star Issa Rae brings her fresh voice to HBO with this painfully funny new comedy series, which follows best friends Issa (Rae) and Molly (Yvonne Orji) as they navigate the tricky professional and personal terrain of Los Angeles, while facing the challenges of being two black women who defy all stereotypes. Insecure explores the black female experience in a subtle, witty and authentic way, as Issa and Molly stumble their way towards pulling their lives together, while trying their hardest to never settle for less. Heralded by critics as “the year’s best new comedy… engrossing, deeply relatable, hugely funny” (Buzzfeed), Insecure: The Complete First Season is not to be missed.* 

Many thanks to the kind folks at HBO for making this Giveaway Contest possible.

*Entry qualification is plain and simple:*
If you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *February 1, 2017*) and live in the Continental U.S, then simply type "IN" (below) and you're entered! If you do not live within the Continental U.S., you can still enter (but must provide a valid U.S. address or pay for a U.S.-based forwarding service).

The contest runs from February 24th, 2017 through 8AM EST April 7th , 2017 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on April 7th, 2017). Rules and Regulations subject to change without notice.


Thanks everyone and thanks for hanging around on HTS! :wink2:


----------

